# 2012 312Bh



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

We're picking up our new Outback 312 next Monday. Anyone have any experience with this camper? (Good or Bad)


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

OutbackKampers said:


> We're picking up our new Outback 312 next Monday. Anyone have any experience with this camper? (Good or Bad)


Click the link in my sig and search my posts/topics. That ought to get you up to speed in no time. Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Love ours. Havent had any trouble to speak of with it!


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Can't wait to pick it up and get camping!


----------

